# [gelöst] network interface eth0 does not exist

## Todie77

Hallo,

Bin jetzt nach 2 Jahren Ubuntu auf Gentoo (kernel-2.6.38-r1) umgestiegen und nach dem dritten Versuch wird das System endlich korrekt gebootet, bis auf eine Fehlermeldung:

* network interface eth0 does not exist 

* Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)

* Error: cannot start netmountas ent.eth0 could not start

Habe schon danach gegoogelt, nur leider bringen mich die Lösungen nicht wirklich weiter. 

Es scheint an einem fehlenden Treiber im Kernel zu liegen, ich weiß nur nicht welcher und finde es auch nicht heraus.

Welchen Treiber muß ich in menuconfig aktivieren, damit meine Netzwerkkarte läuft ?

-> Ethernet controller: ADMtek NC100 Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 (rev11)

Ich habe zwei Treiber für ADM gefunden, beide aktiviert, aber das war es wohl nicht.

TorstenLast edited by Todie77 on Fri Apr 15, 2011 10:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

ja, das klingt sehr nach einem fehlenden treiber.

laut http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ heißt der treiber tulip. such mal in der kernelconfig danach.

----------

## Todie77

Ja, das habe ich auch schon gefunden und versucht. Tulip (komplett) aktiviert, Kernel neu kompiliert etc, hat aber nichts gebracht. Die Fehlermeldung kommt immer noch. Steh total auf'm Schlauch.

----------

## firefly

hast du den neuen kernel auch nach /boot kopiert und gestartet? (wenn /boot eine eigene partition ist, nicht vergessen, dass diese vor dem kopieren gemountet ist  :Wink: )

Was sagt  *Quote:*   

> ifconfig -a

 

----------

## kriz

Hi.

Du brauchst keinen neuen Kernel. 

Check bitte per <lsmod> was du so alles an Treibern geladen hast.

Gerade beim "testen" bietet es sich an, zuerst die Treiber als Module zu bauen.

Danach reicht ein <make modules_install>.

Per <modprobe> kannst du dann den richtigen Treiber laden.

cc

p.s das wichtigste vergessen......  :Smile: 

ich find' <lshw> recht gut und wenn es schon ein GUI gibt, nutz ich sowas auch.

http://ezix.org/project/wiki/HardwareLiSter

schönen Abend

----------

## Todie77

Ja klar habe ich den kernel nach boot kopiert und /dev/hda1 war auch gemounted (gehe ich mal von aus, da ja alles in der fstab eingetragen ist).

Und lsmod sagt gar nichts. Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe, da ich z.B. auch verschiede Verschlüsselungsalg. als Module kompiliert habe.

----------

## Christian99

hast du den treiber als modul oder in den kernel gebaut?

wenn er im kernel eingebaut ist, nutzt lsmod leider nichts. was sagt denn "dmesg| grep -i net"?

----------

## Todie77

```

ifconfig -a

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

----------

## Todie77

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> hast du den treiber als modul oder in den kernel gebaut?
> 
> wenn er im kernel eingebaut ist, nutzt lsmod leider nichts. was sagt denn "dmesg| grep -i net"?

 

Ich hatte den Treiber in den Kernel gebaut, also nicht als Modul. Habe ihn wieder entfernt.

----------

## Todie77

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> hast du den treiber als modul oder in den kernel gebaut?
> 
> wenn er im kernel eingebaut ist, nutzt lsmod leider nichts. was sagt denn "dmesg| grep -i net"?

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [    0.019551] NET: Registered protocol family 16
> 
> [    0.159249] NetLabel: Initializing
> ...

 

----------

## Christian99

 *Todie77 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [    3.001935] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI
> 
> [    3.002556] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 1.2.20-k2
> ...

 

äh, das sieht eher aus wie ein intel nic.

poste doch mal die ausgabe von lspci

----------

## firefly

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

>  *Todie77 wrote:*   
> 
> [    3.001935] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI
> 
> [    3.002556] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 1.2.20-k2
> ...

 

glaube ich weniger, ich denke eher das im kernel diese treiber aktiv sind. Und dies sind die Ausgaben von den Treibern

----------

## Todie77

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> knoppix@Knoppix:~$ lspci
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133] (rev 02)
> ...

 

----------

## Josef.95

Schaue doch einfach mal welcher Treiber im knoppix verwendet wird. Das sollte zb via "lspci -k" ersichtlich sein.

Stelle dann den Treiber im Gentoo-Kernel als Modul bereit, und prüfe ob sich das Modul auch sauber laden lässt (modprobe -v modul")

----------

## Todie77

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> knoppix@Knoppix:/$ lspci -k
> 
> lspci: invalid option -- k
> ...

 

----------

## Josef.95

Dann verwendest du vermutlich eine recht alte Knoppix LiveCD ?!

Hier unter einem aktuellen System würde es etwa so ausschauen: 

```
# lspci -k | grep "Ethernet Controller" -A3

00:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

        Subsystem: ABIT Computer Corp. Device 1c0c

        Kernel driver in use: forcedeth

        Kernel modules: forcedeth
```

----------

## Todie77

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Dann verwendest du vermutlich eine recht alte Knoppix LiveCD ?!
> 
> Hier unter einem aktuellen System würde es etwa so ausschauen: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ja, hatte die olle CD hier noch im Schreibtisch vergraben. Brenn mir gerade mal eine aktuelle...

----------

## Todie77

OK, offensichtlich wird doch ein TULIP-Driver benötigt. Aber warum funktioniert der nicht, wenn ich ihn in meinen Kernel einbaue ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> knoppix@Microknoppix:~$ lspci -k
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133] (rev 02)
> ...

 

----------

## Christian99

gute frage....

was sagt denn "dmesg | grep -Ei "tulip|eth""?

----------

## Josef.95

Soll heißen das Treiber-Modul ist nun tatsächlich vorhanden, und lässt sich auch fehlerfrei via modprobe laden?

----------

## Todie77

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Soll heißen das Treiber-Modul ist nun tatsächlich vorhanden, und lässt sich auch fehlerfrei via modprobe laden?

 

Nee, eben genau das Gegenteil. Unter Knoppix wird es verwendet und funktioniert. In meinem Gentoo eben nicht.   :Confused: 

----------

## Josef.95

 *Todie77 wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   Soll heißen das Treiber-Modul ist nun tatsächlich vorhanden, und lässt sich auch fehlerfrei via modprobe laden? 
> 
> Nee, eben genau das Gegenteil. Unter Knoppix wird es verwendet und funktioniert. In meinem Gentoo eben nicht.  :?

 

Warum nicht?

Gibt es eine Fehlermeldung wenn du wie erwähnst versuchst das Modul zu laden? Wenn ja, wie schaut sie aus? ;)

----------

## Todie77

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Todie77 wrote:*    *Josef.95 wrote:*   Soll heißen das Treiber-Modul ist nun tatsächlich vorhanden, und lässt sich auch fehlerfrei via modprobe laden? 
> 
> Nee, eben genau das Gegenteil. Unter Knoppix wird es verwendet und funktioniert. In meinem Gentoo eben nicht.   
> 
> Warum nicht?
> ...

 

Ich habe es ja nicht als Modul, sondern direkt in den Kernel gebaut. Ist das falsch ?

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Todie77 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * Error: cannot start netmountas ent.eth0 could not start
> 
> 

 

Hast du die Fehlermeldung abgeschrieben oder kopiert? Schließlich sollte es doch: net.eth0 heißen.

----------

## Todie77

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

>  *Todie77 wrote:*   
> 
> * Error: cannot start netmountas ent.eth0 could not start
> 
>  
> ...

 

Hab sie abgeschrieben. "net.eth" ist richtig, habe mich nur vertippt.

Nochmal lspci -k, diesmal aus gentoo und nicht Knoppix   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133] (rev 02)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133 AGP]
> ...

 

----------

## Todie77

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> gute frage....
> 
> was sagt denn "dmesg | grep -Ei "tulip|eth""?

 

Hmmm... sagt nix...

----------

## Josef.95

Jo, wie du siehst ist kein Treiber vorhanden....

Warum tust du dich denn so schwer damit den Treiber mal als Modul bereitzustellen?

----------

## Todie77

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Jo, wie du siehst ist kein Treiber vorhanden....
> 
> Warum tust du dich denn so schwer damit den Treiber mal als Modul bereitzustellen?

 

Als Modul muß ich ihn doch extra nachladen. Ist doch ein unnötiger Schritt. Wenn er sich nicht fest einbauen lässt, warum auch immer, sieht die Sache natürlich anders aus...

----------

## Josef.95

Norma sollte es wohl auch mit einem build-in gebauten Treiber funktionieren, doch ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob du ihn nun wirklich im aktuell laufen Kernel verfügbar hast ;)

Und nein, normal sollte udev das Modul automatisch mit laden, und dir dann auch das ersehnte eth0 Interface mit bereitstellen.

----------

## Christian99

wenn du den treiber im kernel eingebaut hast und er nicht geladen wird, scheint irgendwas schief zu gehen.

zeig doch bitte mal die ausgabe von "dmesg | grep -Ei "tulip|eth""

----------

## Josef.95

Ich hab grad noch mal im Gentoo Handbuch nachgesehen, dort wird es ähnlich beschrieben

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3#doc_chap3

Ich würde, wie schon mehrfach erwähnt einfach mal nachschauen ob der Treiber verfügbar wäre bzw auch fehlerfrei geladen werden kann...

----------

## Christian99

Vergiss meinen letzten kommentar, hab nicht genau hingeschaut.

aber wenn in dmesg nix von tulip auftaucht, dann hast du den treiber wahrschinlich gar nicht aktiviert. Kannst du das nochmal überprüfen? Ich hab mir das in der menuconfig mal angeschaut, hast du nur ""Tulip" familiy network device support" aktiviert, oder auch die unterpunkte?

----------

## Todie77

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> wenn du den treiber im kernel eingebaut hast und er nicht geladen wird, scheint irgendwas schief zu gehen.
> 
> zeig doch bitte mal die ausgabe von "dmesg | grep -Ei "tulip|eth""

 

Hab ich schon, keine Ausgabe, sagt nichts.

----------

## Todie77

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> Vergiss meinen letzten kommentar, hab nicht genau hingeschaut.
> 
> aber wenn in dmesg nix von tulip auftaucht, dann hast du den treiber wahrschinlich gar nicht aktiviert. Kannst du das nochmal überprüfen? Ich hab mir das in der menuconfig mal angeschaut, hast du nur ""Tulip" familiy network device support" aktiviert, oder auch die unterpunkte?

 

Habe auch alle Unterpunkte ausgewählt...

----------

## Todie77

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Ich hab grad noch mal im Gentoo Handbuch nachgesehen, dort wird es ähnlich beschrieben
> 
> http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3#doc_chap3
> 
> Ich würde, wie schon mehrfach erwähnt einfach mal nachschauen ob der Treiber verfügbar wäre bzw auch fehlerfrei geladen werden kann...

 

Ich versuche jetzt mal Tulip als Modul zu laden...

----------

## Todie77

Danke an alle, mit tulip als Modul statt build-in läuft es. Schönes WE !

Wie kann ich denn jetzt den Thread als gelöst mekieren ?

----------

## Max Steel

Bearbeite deinen Erstbeitrag, Titel ändern und fertig ^^

----------

